# Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H Modified BIOS (Looking for version F2)



## Formula350 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H Modified BIOS*

After finally getting around to flashing my 890GPA with one of my modded BIOS files, I was able to discover that they don't work. The board reboots and then gets to a certain point where it has a checksum error and the backup BIOS flashes the primary with it's good one. I'm a bit bummed as there was some interesting options I was hoping to be able to try, but oh well right? 

(Not looking for F2 anymore, since the thread's main title won't update to reflect that)
*Updated with Version F4!*
_Not all the settings below are available in the modded BIOS. Some of them seemed to make the BIOS save as corrupted. I've basically left out the less interesting ones which I'll mention which ones those are for every BIOS release or mod revision_

Alright, figured I might as well start a thread instead of hijacking Dumos 

After reading the only board capable of core unlocking was the ASUS, I thought I'd see what fancy options GB has hidden.

F3 is released on their page. Dumo's board shows F2, so if anyone can dump that for me to look at, that'd be awesome! 

I won't be able to flash it to mine till I get an AM3 CPU :\ Though if you're worried about it, I've been using ModBin to "unlock" the BIOS on a good 10 boards over the past month or so and have had 100% success rate. My own Gigabyte S939 I've tinkered with the BIOS and flashed about 6 times so far, back to back even, w/o incident  But I'd understand if you don't want to heh

I was hoping to find ACC hidden, but no dice. 
Changes (NOTE: Not all of these are present in the BIOS below, am leaving it here as documentation):

*CPU Northbridge Multiplier* - Allowing for x21 and x22. x23-31 won't toggle as "selectable" 
*SidePort options *- See picture.
*Set Memory Clock *- In addition to Auto and Manual, MaxMemClock can be selected.
*Memory Cock* - Now also available: 400, 533 and 667. (I don't see much benefit to that... Or is it like the S939 where if you clock up the HTT it'll be clocking the DDR speed? I gather though if that is still the case, anyone who would be doing that kind of tweaking would have at _least_ DDR3-1333, so you could still select 1066 or 800.) 
*UMA Frame Buffer Size* - Options also now available are 32mb, 64mb and 1024mb. 
*UMA-SP Bank Interleave* - Can now also be "Coarse".  
*Patch AMD TLB Erratum *- That item was hidden but it's default value is Enabled. So now you can disable it if you like. (I'd think that would be like the old AM2 issue, no? I know S939 had some Errata which could cause some issues, but they had a specific 'case' number)
In PCIe Config: *Primary Dual Slot Config* - Was hidden, with Auto being default and only Disabled as the other option.
*OnChip IDE Channel 0, and also Channel 1* - Both now available to Enable or Disable. (Default is enabled)
*OnChip SATA Type* - Now can select "Legacy IDE" and "IDE ->AHCI"
*OnBoard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode *- Added "RAID", which isn't the same as the already available RAID/IDE option.
*OnBoard Audio* - Auto now available, default Auto.
*SBGPP Function *(Any clue what this is?) - Totally hidden, now available. Default is Enabled.
*SBGPP Port Link Config *(Again ) - Totally hidden, available now. Default 1:1:1:1. Options: 4:0:0:0, N/A (hidden but not anymore), 2:2:0:0, 2:1:1:0, and 1:1:1:1
*SBGPP UnHide Port* confused - Ironicly now is an unhidden option  Default Disabled.
*SBGPP APSM State* confused - Totally hidden, default Disabled.
*A-Link PhyPLL PowerDowm *confused - Totally hidden, default Enabled.

PCI Latency Time - Didn't change anything but CAN add 96 if anyone wants it.

I assume SBGPP is in relation to South Bridge, but GPP I don't know. Possible PCIe lanes? HybridCF? *shrug*

So that's that... Here's the BIOS if interested.

Obligatory Warning: I am not responsible for any freak occurrence where your BIOS gets corrupted. I've also not been able to test this yet as my 890GPA is en route via UPS  I've been using ModBin for doing this exact type of thing for many motherboards and haven't bricked one yet! My Gigabyte S939 reports a different Checksum every time but Award doesn't care about that. This BIOS is barely modified at all, no where near some of them where I actually move around the menu items. I AM NOT HEXEDITING ANYTHING! I not only do not know how to but I wouldn't risk it for anything other than my own if I did know how  With that, I wish you luck. Hopefully new revisions from GB will have more options in them to unhide ^_^

EDIT: Not really a damn thing on the net as far as what GPP means, and nothing for the keyword SBGPP. Only related item was this, which for them was a voltage option where as ours isn't. I like the guess about the bandwidth though. Since there ARE 4 ports on these boards, assigning 1:1:1:1 would mean it's all equal. 4:0:0:0 I'd think would then be in regards to one PCIe if you wanted max bandwidth, and 2:2:0:0 for (even though it doesn't make sense with the board layout) CrossFire. 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/313836-question-what-does-gpp-stand.html

Found this, still doesn't tell me anything though :\
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=193241


----------



## dumo (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't save F2 bios when flashed to F3. Will try to extract it from the other dual bios on this board


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can't, not a _huge_ deal. I'll be able to get it from mine when ever I manage to get a processor  Just gives me something to tinker with in the mean time 

EDIT: OK GPP is General Purpose Port, as per the 780G BIOS Developer's Guide, but as to those options and if they provide any benefit I still haven't a clue.


----------



## agentk7 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this thread after doing a search to find out if any differences could be noticed between the F2 bios and the F3 bios for this board.

Anyway, I was going to update the BIOS but dumped the F2 bios before I did in case Dumo can't pull it from the other bios chip.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Agent! I'll load it up right now and see if I can spot any differences. 

And welcome to the forums 

EDIT: Well nothing discernible in the actual menus. Inside the BIOS file shows a slight file size difference in awardext.rom and ffgroup.bin. Neither of which I know what are for :\ 

I had tried editing the video BIOS with RaBiT and RBE, but neither worked. RaBiT provided SOME info in the log section, but nothing of interest.


----------



## dumo (Mar 5, 2010)

stasio @ XS posted new F4c bios.....http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4271565&postcount=7

1. Update AGESA 3.6.6.0 for 6core CPU support
2. Improve AOD compatibility


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweet  I have a bad feeling that there won't be anything new in the way of menu options though. Still, new is better!


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 6, 2010)

The SP options (not including Power Management), OnChip SATA Type, OnBoard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode, OnBoard Audio are the only 3 I left out on F4c. Other than that, I just did some renaming of a few overclocking items, so they'd be more accurate. CPU frequency changed to Multiplier, CPU Frequenc(MHZ) changed CPU to HTT. HT Link Frequency changed Freq to Multi. since it IS multipliers, but that was too long to fit. Set Memory Clock changed to Memory Control, since it is just the options of Auto, MaxMemSpeed, Manual. That should be all!

I've noticed views on the files, but no one reporting back how it's worked... Anyone, anyone, Bueller?


----------



## stasio (Mar 10, 2010)

GA-890GPA-UD3H - F4

   1. Update AGESA 3.6.6.0 for AMD 6core CPU
   2. Improve AOD compatibility
   3. Fix USB power management function


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Changes made to F4*
_Name changes_:
M.I.T.► CPU Clock Ratio to CPU Multiplier
M.I.T.► CPU Northbridge Freq. to CPU->NB Multiplier
M.I.T.► CPU Frequency(MHz) to HTT Frequency (MHz)
M.I.T.► Set Memory Clock to Memory Control
Advanced BIOS Features► AMD K8 Cool&Quiet Control to AMD PowerNow! Control (It hasn't been C&Q for quite awhile and we're on K10 anyhow!)
Integrated Peripherals► OnChip IDE Controller 0 to OnChip IDE (generally it is hidden and since this board only has 1 controller, no need for their numberings)

***For anyone running F4c Mod, I generally rename the 1T/2T Command Timing to be 1T/2T Command Rate, but forgot to in this one.

_Unlocked features_:
M.I.T.► CPU->NB Multiplier: can now select x21 and x22
M.I.T.► Memory Control: can now select MaxMemClk
M.I.T.► Memory Clock: can now select DDR3 400, 533 and 667
Advanced BIOS Features► IGX Configuration► UMA Frame Buffer Size: can now select 1024mb
Advanced BIOS Features► IGX Configuration► UMA-SP Interleave Mode: can now select Coarse
Advanced BIOS Features► IGX Configuration► SP Power Management: is now unhidden
Advanced BIOS Features► IGX Configuration► SP NB Termination: is now unhidden
Advanced BIOS Features► IGX Configuration► SP Memory Termination: is now unhidden
Advanced BIOS Features► Patch AMD TLB Erratum: is now unhidden
Advanced Chipset► PCIE Configuration► Primary Dual Slot Config: is now unhidden
Integrated Peripherals► OnChip IDE: is now unhidden
Integrated Peripherals► Onboard Audio Funtion: can now select Auto
Integrated Peripherals► SBGPP Funtion: is now unhidden
Integrated Peripherals► SBGPP Port Link: is now unhidden
Integrated Peripherals► SBGPP Un-Hide Port: is now unhidden
Integrated Peripherals► SBGPP ASPM state: is now unhidden
Integrated Peripherals► A-link PhyPLL PowerDown: is now unhidden
PnP/PCI Configuration► PCI Latency Time: can now select 96

BIOS DL link will always be in the first post.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 13, 2010)

(Mirrored in my 890XA thread)

Darn, finally got around to loading a modded BIOS onto my 890GPA and the first one so far resulted in POSTing fine, but when I went to go in the BIOS I got a checksum warning message. The backup BIOS kicked in and flashed the primary, and all is fine (now that's a cool feature!). The one I tried was modded slightly different than what I have been posting, so I'm going to try one of those right now and see if the same thing happens. I'll report back with those findings.

EDIT: Just tried a fresh BIOS mod with only the changes made being what are listed up above that were hidden, no name changes made or rearranging. Thought it worked, but then none of my options were showing up. Set all my settings as I like em and saved/restarted and it went with the same checksum error about the HPA(?) BIOS :\ Oh well, would've been nice but can't win em all! I think I'd need a much newer version of ModBin than what I have.


----------



## Smog (Apr 16, 2010)

Still no luck getting ACC to work on this board? I bought it specifically for that (have had GREAT luck with the 555's). That's a big bummer. 

If there's anything I can do to help, let me know. I downloaded modbin and checked out the bios but same as you, didn't find anything for the ACC.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 16, 2010)

Smog said:


> Still no luck getting ACC to work on this board? I bought it specifically for that (have had GREAT luck with the 555's). That's a big bummer.
> 
> If there's anything I can do to help, let me know. I downloaded modbin and checked out the bios but same as you, didn't find anything for the ACC.



No, it's not included in the BIOS period. AMD has told everyone they won't allow it this time around, and with like ASUS it is a different story since it's dip switch initiated. I talked to GB about it and they said they are actually working on a method to allow core unlocking, but it won't be like ACC in the older chipsets which would allow you to specify the settings 

I was in the market to upgrade my rig anyways so the fact they don't have the function, while it's a bummer, isn't something I'm going to worry too much about. 

As an update to the thread: I tried flashing via the BIOS' built in updater, didn't even flash it like Windows @BIOS allowed. It would kick it out for an unspecified reason. When I get home from being out of town I might email GB and see if there is a way to correct the checksum of the modded BIOS. If someone knows how to do that in hex editor, then we wouldn't need them, but I'm not that savvy


----------



## Smog (Apr 16, 2010)

Give me the modded bios and I'll try to fix the hex. Is it that file above?


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well you can try the F4 above, I don't have that one online and I'm out of town for the next 2 weeks so I can't UL it. I guess I could remod F5 when I get time, but I think that going with F4 just to see if it will be able to flash, will be fine 

Here's F4 original, to steal the checksum from heh What is weird though is the one program I have which I CAN correct the checksum with, says Award 6.0 and newer do not utilize an internal one :\ So I assume it is a GB implementation...
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=BIOS&FileID=15680

Looks like there is an F6 out now heh I'll have to peek at that one =}


----------



## Smog (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't look like I need it anymore: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3367&ver=#anchor_os

Looks like latest BIOS has the CPU Control. We'll see if it's what I want. I won't be able to test it till later tonight, but it looks promising.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smog said:


> Doesn't look like I need it anymore: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3367&ver=#anchor_os
> 
> Looks like latest BIOS has the CPU Control. We'll see if it's what I want. I won't be able to test it till later tonight, but it looks promising.



While the GB Tech said they were trying to find a way to implement a core unlock, I have a feeling it is more in line with what is in the 890X board which just controls cores you already have (how you purchased it). Which still I wished I had before, because I wanted to test how far I could clock that 250u on one core lol

Let me know though! I won't be back till May 1st and I've got that 555BE from cdawall waiting for me, which does X3 stably (4.2GHz for sure as an X2) and I think X4 at lower OCs


----------



## Smog (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea, I think you're right.

There's the CPU Core Control option in the BIOS. I enable it, and I really can't tell what it did. There's no place for me to enable/disable cores, nothing extra. I even tried f7b I found here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120524

Let me know if you have any other ideas and I'll try it. I did Ctrl+F1 but didn't find anything useful that came up either.

I guess, what exactly is that supposed to do?


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smog said:


> Yea, I think you're right.
> 
> There's the CPU Core Control option in the BIOS. I enable it, and I really can't tell what it did. There's no place for me to enable/disable cores, nothing extra. I even tried f7b I found here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120524
> 
> ...



You need to hit CTRL+F1 in the main BIOS screen for it to work. You'll know it did because the Hardware Monitor menu will kick up to the right of M.I.B. II (it's usually bottom left) with the addition of Advanced Chipset Features, which usually only has NB Power Management and SB Spread Spectrum. Some new RAM options pop up on the bottom of their menu and IGX gets a few more options as well.


----------



## Smog (Apr 21, 2010)

What exactly does the CPU Core Control do is what I meant? Do i have more control of the cores or something?

Sorry, I'm kinda new to the whole ACC/Core Control thing.


----------



## Smog (Apr 21, 2010)

Damnit, I used modbin and saw that there was individual core control. I make them visible, but disabled by default.

Reflashed, now all I get is a blank screen when I boot up. Fans come on, but nothing else. I can't get the backup bios to come on either. Looks like RMA. Hopefully they don't do a lot of checks.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smog said:


> Damnit, I used modbin and saw that there was individual core control. I make them visible, but disabled by default.
> 
> Reflashed, now all I get is a blank screen when I boot up. Fans come on, but nothing else. I can't get the backup bios to come on either. Looks like RMA. Hopefully they don't do a lot of checks.



Post up your modified BIOS and I'll look at it and see what might have gone wrong. If you used an older version of modbin (with the blue screen) then that is probably why, it always fucks them up for me  Thankfully I discovered it before trying one, and I only use it to look through them initially since the newer version changed to black and white :\ Made it much harder to see what was disabled... The older version shown it nice by being black for disabled, gray for visible only and then white or whatever for fully accessible. When I would save with the older one though, it would corrupt everything and no text was in coherent text :\ 

If you didn't use the older version, wonder if what happened with yours was the IGP BIOS didn't get included, or included correctly. You tried chucking in a PCI or PCIe card?

EDIT: Chuck up the ModBin you used too...

Also, is the BIOS you flashed on, the F7b? Because that _might_ be why. Try contacting GB's tech support and tell them that flashing F7b caused that and explain what is happening and it doesn't seem to be recovering, just leave out the other bit  

Maybe try clearing the CMOS as well...


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smog said:


> What exactly does the CPU Core Control do is what I meant? Do i have more control of the cores or something?
> 
> Sorry, I'm kinda new to the whole ACC/Core Control thing.



Oh and as for Core Control, I actually have no clue since they hide the options, but maybe it actually is to unlock and it'll try automatically, hence being hidden. *shrug*


----------



## Smog (Apr 21, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Post up your modified BIOS and I'll look at it and see what might have gone wrong. If you used an older version of modbin (with the blue screen) then that is probably why, it always fucks them up for me  Thankfully I discovered it before trying one, and I only use it to look through them initially since the newer version changed to black and white :\ Made it much harder to see what was disabled... The older version shown it nice by being black for disabled, gray for visible only and then white or whatever for fully accessible. When I would save with the older one though, it would corrupt everything and no text was in coherent text :\
> 
> If you didn't use the older version, wonder if what happened with yours was the IGP BIOS didn't get included, or included correctly. You tried chucking in a PCI or PCIe card?
> 
> ...



Yea, I think I was using the wrong version of modbin. I originally flashed to f7a, that wasn't letting me unlock cores. I flashed to f7b, that wasn't letting me unlock cores. So I modded the f7b bios to show the hidden options, yet I had them disabled by default. I threw that on there and that's what bricked it. Pretty sure I used the blue screen modbin though. Doh!

I was going to try the black screen modbin second (i made one using the blue screen one as well) but I bricked it before I could try.

Tried both onboard and PCI-E video, no luck with either.

Pulled CMOS battery for around 20 minutes, no luck. Tried using the clear CMOS jumper, no luck either.

Modbin I used was the same one you posted in the 890GXA thread.

Here's my modified bios attached. Not sure which one I used, I think one of these is stock, the other is modded.

Usually not so fast to re-flash a un-tested modded bios but I figured with the dual-bios, what could go wrong? Hahahaha

I'm just RMAing it, pretty sure it's bricked. I've tried for the past 4-5 hours to get this thing to boot. Deciding if I want the 890GX again, 809GXA, or go big and get the 790FXTA.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smog said:


> Yea, I think I was using the wrong version of modbin. I originally flashed to f7a, that wasn't letting me unlock cores. I flashed to f7b, that wasn't letting me unlock cores. So I modded the f7b bios to show the hidden options, yet I had them disabled by default. I threw that on there and that's what bricked it. Pretty sure I used the blue screen modbin though. Doh!
> 
> I was going to try the black screen modbin second (i made one using the blue screen one as well) but I bricked it before I could try.
> 
> ...



Well it can't hurt to hit up the Tech Support first, that way you'll have a record of attempting to resolve the problem and might go a little smoother 

Well I loaded up yours and both look fine, loads up no problem and displays everything OK... so I'm not sure what is up with that... It DOES however look like CPU Unlock = what we are wanting    

I'm curious about that "Core Performance Boost" option as well o_0 Quite interesting new tidbits in here!

Want to link to the original F7b to make sure I get the one that hasn't been monkied with?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 21, 2010)

does anyone know a way to corrupt the main bios with out it being powered on?  if you can do that the board would boot from the backup bios.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> does anyone know a way to corrupt the main bios with out it being powered on?  if you can do that the board would boot from the backup bios.



Only thing I can think of to do, is blind flashing, but since I'm not by my computer to walk him through it, I can't help with that and tell him all the options


----------



## Smog (Apr 21, 2010)

http://download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-890gpa-ud3h_f7b.exe

There's the f7b.

Let me know if you get it working. I ordered that 890 less than a week ago. I've ordered enough from newegg over the past 10 years, they can take a hit on one board.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well it'll be another 10 days before I get back home, so I won't be able to test it for awhile :\ I'm quite excited though as this 555BE I've got coming can do X3  (might do X4 at lower clocks, but I can't remember, I'd have to check the PM)


----------



## Smog (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3426&ver=#anchor_os

New BIOS. They took all them down, and just put this one up now. That's wierd. I wish I still had that board. Anyone confirm what this does? I can't find release notes (well, besides "Initial Release")


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 27, 2010)

Smog said:


> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3426&ver=#anchor_os
> 
> New BIOS. They took all them down, and just put this one up now. That's wierd. I wish I still had that board. Anyone confirm what this does? I can't find release notes (well, besides "Initial Release")



 They already rolled out a new PCB revision!!  That didn't take long  If your RMA comes back with a PCB v2.0 . . . . . . . .  I might have to um . . . ya'know . . .  



There are some very noticeable differences, but I of course can't say what they really are due to the picture size...
Rev 2.0
Rev 1.0

The 2 main ones are the USB headers on the bottom (or far left on the image), where 1.0 has 4 and 2.0 has 3 + a white one in place, and they are spaced slightly different. The other is the change in 6 or 8 small chips on 1.0, to 2 bigger ones, just above the SB heatsink. The one less noticable change is the chokes are different w/ 1.0 having blank gray ones and 2.0 having black with yellow lettering. 

Just noticed also that between the PCI slots, another white header has popped up on 2.0, and the Capacitor that was there on 1.0, has moved up between the bottom PCIe and the first PCI slots...

I might have to contact GB -_- THEMZ ASSES! Just when I get my system almost completely together! (well it is, just don't have a good vid card)


----------



## Smog (Apr 27, 2010)

Were you able to get yours unlocked with Rev 1? Looking at newegg reviews, some guy said he got his unlocked using the new Rev 1 BIOS. Newegg reviews aren't the most reliable source either. Another guy said he got his unlocked as well, but he didn't list his BIOS.

Here's the reviews page: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16813128435

I wonder why mine wouldn't unlock? I cleared CMOS like 5 times and everything after I reflashed to latest BIOS. Maybe one of my cores is bad.

I think my new board shipped today (if not, it will tomorrow). I'll let you know what Rev I get.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 27, 2010)

Smog said:


> Were you able to get yours unlocked with Rev 1? Looking at newegg reviews, some guy said he got his unlocked using the new Rev 1 BIOS. Newegg reviews aren't the most reliable source either. Another guy said he got his unlocked as well, but he didn't list his BIOS.
> 
> Here's the reviews page: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16813128435
> 
> ...



I'm not home, and won't be for almost another month now, so I can't say if mine will unlock with the new BIOS or not. cdawall gave me the ACC settings for unlocking, but as you are I'm sure aware, these BIOSes don't have ACC. I'd have to double check, but I'm pretty sure he said that 555BE was able to unlock as an x4 and lower OCs. Again who knows if this BIOS w/o true ACC functions will allow it. If I get around to emailing the tech support, I'll ask if they can unhide the Core Control, so that MIGHT give us a fighting chance if the X2s can't do X4 but CAN do X3. I mean why not, it's a good selling point! I can only imagine how well the ASUS boards have sold with the dip switches! What would be really impressive, is if it is like the MSI boards with the OC dip switches, because they let you OC on the fly! How cool would it be to solder in an extension cable to the board and mount the dip switches on the case front bezel! OR even better, figure out a way to wire it into the keyboard and take a sticker label maker and make a "TURBO" button for X4 

OK OK I'm going to shut up before I come across as _too_ big of a nut job seeing as I've had 3 beers on an empty stomach...  (Hey... shut up! It's 5:45 here!!)


----------



## Smog (Apr 28, 2010)

Board shipped yesterday, should be here Friday.

I got my fingers crossed for a Rev 2.0. I'll post back this weekend and let you know what I get.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 28, 2010)

Smog said:


> Board shipped yesterday, should be here Friday.
> 
> I got my fingers crossed for a Rev 2.0. I'll post back this weekend and let you know what I get.



If you've got a decent digi cam, snap some high res shots of it (use the Macro function so it isn't blurry, sorry if you knew that though, lots don't >_>) so I can compare to mine when ever I manage to come home haha (3 _more_ weeks)


----------



## Smog (Apr 30, 2010)

Got my board back. Still Rev 1. 

But here's a bit of interesting news. I tried the unlock again and it wouldn't unlock. I grabbed my other CPU (same 555 in a 790FX rig) and it unlocked fine.

Hahaha, so come to find out, that CPU just won't unlock. I always assumed it would at least unlock, just if a core was bad, it would always blue-screen. I didn't realize that it wouldn't boot. I bet that board I sent back to newegg would have booted had I had an unlockable CPU in there. Well, live and learn.

All well, now I need to find someone to trade me a unlockable chip for my dual-core (C2 for my C3 or something). Or I guess i'm stuck with a dual-core.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 30, 2010)

Smog said:


> Got my board back. Still Rev 1.
> 
> But here's a bit of interesting news. I tried the unlock again and it wouldn't unlock. I grabbed my other CPU (same 555 in a 790FX rig) and it unlocked fine.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that you literally bricked your board, because if you would have cleared the CMOS, the BIOS would've stopped trying to unlock cores.  Either way, doesn't matter now 

I think though that if GB would unhide the Core Control option, that would allow us to pick and choose the cores to unlock. So if in your instance, just in theory, one core will and one won't, you can at least get an X3. But since they have it hidden and everything set to "ENABLED", it will try to unlock to an X4. Which it'll either work or not, no X3 from an X2, just X4. _NOW_, if we can get it to pass the CRC problem that I encountered, we can have that ability. Though on the flip side, if when I get around to contacting them and they will unhide it for us, we won't need to fix the CRC prob. 

Ugh, wish I wasn't staying in MN for another 3 weeks lol I WANNA TINKERRRR!!!!!

EDIT: OH I was just reading a "First Look" on the GB FX board and it also has the unlock feature, but it has the ability to do it with EasyTune6 in windows! Might be something you should look into  Could be something only available on the FX, but never know


----------



## Smog (Apr 30, 2010)

When I put my other Phenom II 555 in there, the Core CPU Control was enabled after restart.

What's wierd, is when I would enable the "CPU Control" it would take forever to boot, then just boot with the Stock CPU. When I threw the other one in there, it booted just fine using the quad-core firmware.

AMD Must have got some dust in the "CPU making room" or something. Hahah


----------



## Formula350 (May 1, 2010)

Smog said:


> When I put my other Phenom II 555 in there, the Core CPU Control was enabled after restart.



After turning on Unlock, or all the time?

While it would be a hassle, you could try disabling (as it is worded in the BIOS) cores 3, 4 & 5. Since generally CPU 0 is actually Core 1, CPU 1 is Core 2, et etc. So 3, 4 & 5 would be cores 4, 5 & 6. 

Ya follow?


----------



## Smog (May 1, 2010)

After turning on unlock, it would be visible.

I have my rigs all switched back. This other 555 is newer. Maybe they did something with the new CPU firmwares so you can't boot with cores unlocked?


----------



## Formula350 (May 1, 2010)

Smog said:


> After turning on unlock, it would be visible.
> 
> I have my rigs all switched back. This other 555 is newer. Maybe they did something with the new CPU firmwares so you can't boot with cores unlocked?



I don't think CPUs have firmwares... Can't say they *don't*, but I've just never heard of them  Unless you mean whatever the "CPUID" info is stored on.

And if AMD _really_ wanted to make them so they won't unlock, they could physically kill the cores with a laser or something  I think _all _the ways are too time consuming/expensive.


----------



## Smog (May 1, 2010)

Yea, whatever it is they change to allow the quad-core to be unlocked. I wonder if AMD put a stop to it somehow.


----------



## Formula350 (May 1, 2010)

Smog said:


> Yea, whatever it is they change to allow the quad-core to be unlocked. I wonder if AMD put a stop to it somehow.



Doubt it, as they are supposed to be releasing an X4 based off Thuban. I mean short of what I had said, the only actual way to prevent any sort of unlocking would be to stop basing chips off cores from other CPUs heh That though would be a *real* waste of money. Far more lost compared to what little amount is with unlocking. I mean if you think about how many are truly unlocked, and were actually purchased with that gamble in mind, it is a far lower number than what most think (in my mind). Then there are those who are trying to unlock and buy multiple CPUs, reselling those that don't. So that just ends up offsetting any real loss.

I was kind of surprised to hear that AMD was actually putting their foot down this go-round with ACC, but it's business after everything is said and done heh


----------



## Smog (May 1, 2010)

Yea, I doubt they did. I was just saying maybe they did. Just kind of wierd that both cores are bad. Or just why it won't let me try to boot with it unlocked at all.


----------



## Formula350 (May 1, 2010)

Smog said:


> Yea, I doubt they did. I was just saying maybe they did. Just kind of wierd that both cores are bad. Or just why it won't let me try to boot with it unlocked at all.



I'd lean more towards just one core is bad and it is not stable, causing instability, thus no boot 

BUT, technicalities aside, I'm quite happy to hear that the unlock function works! Even if RMAing didn't get Rev 2 board...


----------



## Formula350 (May 25, 2010)

Well I'm back home and tinkering! Flashed the F7c this afternoon and turned on the Core Control feature, yet it didn't do 2 things: Give me the option to turn on/off any cores, which is what I originally figured would be hidden but Smog said it becomes accessible when Core Control is on. Secondly there is no unlocking being done >_> Boot into windows, nothing is different. So I'm not sure what to make of this :\

EDIT: Maybe I'll try F7b if I feel adventurous later on...


----------



## Smog (May 25, 2010)

What CPU are you using? When Core Control is enabled, does initial boot (CMOS/Bios Boot Screen Appears) take longer than when Core Control is disabled? I think with it enabled, it tries to enable cores, but can't so it boots default and that's what takes longer. As I said, my one 555 unlocked fine in there, the other one wouldn't unlock.


----------



## Formula350 (May 25, 2010)

Smog said:


> What CPU are you using? When Core Control is enabled, does initial boot (CMOS/Bios Boot Screen Appears) take longer than when Core Control is disabled? I think with it enabled, it tries to enable cores, but can't so it boots default and that's what takes longer. As I said, my one 555 unlocked fine in there, the other one wouldn't unlock.



Mines a 555 also, but I don't think it did X4 stable, only X3. Which is why I had hoped the actual core on/off option would turn up for me, so I could tell it to do an X3. Now that I know I can't, I'll either try and find someone who can edit my modified BIOS so the board will take the flash, or contact Gigabyte and have them allow you to have access to that option at all times (if you do at all). 

Basically what happend with me is, it wouldn't boot at my previous OC settings. Only way it would boot was at 2.9GHz, but even then it was still a dual-core (checked the core list in Task Manager)  So I don't know :\

Does your 555, in OverDrive, report as being 1.275V no matter what (in the Performance and main screen)? Me and Kantastic seem to have similar issues, where the 555 he got from a guy was showing 1.275 in even CPUz, but mine can show proper voltages in other apps, and also does in the temperature section in OverDrive...


----------



## wnorcott (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi guys I joined the forum just to add my experience to this discussion

I got the Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H motherboard from Newegg this evening when I got home from work.   It is the Rev 2.0 board.   I just installed Windows 7 about 15 minutes ago using a 555 BE processor that I know unlocks 4 cores (it was being used with a MSI 890GX board I had to RMA because it died after a day but that is another story).

Anyway the 2.0 board came with BIOS FA.   In the Advanced BIOS features page I  could see the Core Unlock but *not* the CPU Core Control option, even after I enabled Core Unlock and rebooted.

Then using the @BIOS utility I just flashed to BIOS version FB.   After flashing the BIOS I powered off the machine then powered it back on.   Immediately I could see the CPU Core Control option and all 4 cores were unlocked.   At the moment I am running at x18 = 3600 and the integrated video at 900 until I install everything I want to install.

So, simply by flashing to FB with the Rev 2.0 motherboard did the trick for me.

Just thought I would share this information.

Bill


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well bah-humbug haha I hadn't bothered with F7b yet for mine, since I'm finally running stable, even if not at any impressive OC (3.7 I think), so I think I'll just end up waiting till they release a new BIOS for the Rev 1.0 :\ 

I'm actually running F3 since that was what I was running on the X2 250u with really high clocks. I've not been able to manage getting the same NB, HT, or even HTT speeds as I was with it, 2.8GHz on the NB and HT, but I'm at least running 2.4GHz for them. I think after I game for awhile and still feel the need for more speed, I can monkey around with it then. Otherwise if they churn out a new BIOS I'll go for it as well.

Thanks for replying though Bill! At least I know there is hope


----------

